# Plants for auratus dart frogs



## Vivexx (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a big tank that I have been growing for close to 2 years I don't have frogs yet cause I never had a good top and I'm installing a little fan and humidifier for mist but I need to add more plants I have decided on auratus blue I found a beautiful super blue I want. What plants would you recommend for these frogs?


----------



## Vivexx (Nov 28, 2007)

Im sure any of the safe plants will work but im wondering if from anyone experience if they do better with certain ones?


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

First, I don't have any experience with Super Blues. I do have 5 green and bronze Auratus froglets. The tank has a fair amount of plant variety but there are two that they abosolutely love.

The first is Heart Fern. You can't look in the tank without there being at least one of them in it, on it, or hunting something around it. In fact, I have two in the Leuc tank and the happy little couple sleep in it every night. It's easy to grow for someone like me that can kill any plant without even trying. Further, I have obtained it from 2 of our DB Sponsors and they both sent very nice well-started plants that settled in and took off the moment they got in the tank.

The other is Rabbits or Rabbitsfoot Fern . It grows quickly and sooner or later you'll have to keep it from shading out your tank. Still, there is always a frog a two in it or on it. 

Two other non-plant high traffic areas are the top of the coco hut and a piece of Mopani woood. The particular piece of Mopani wood that firmly touches the false bottom and cannot rock. It basically has tunnels underneath it that the froglets always cut through. They use it like a subway to get to the other side of the tank quickly, especially if they are trying to head off a terrified fruit fly running for it's life. You would have to exercise great care when selecting it to ensure that it would be impossible for it to shift. 

As you can see, with all of these except the coco hut, there is great cover provided. The Heart Fern leaves get big and offer great cover and terrestrial lilly pads. The Rabbit Fern has small leaves but large dense branches. The wood speaks for itself.

Experiment a bit. The frogs will tell you what they really enjoy.

Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Zoomie has 5 auratus, and I only have one, but i'll chime in  My auratus is still fairly shy, but LOES to hide in/sleep on his baby tears. It's liuke moss/leaf litter, but it grows faster. Also never seen him come off. As Zommie said, my frog loves to hide in my rabbit foot fern, and LOVES to hide between the leaves of my Alocasia reginula 'Black Velvet'. Pretty much any broad leaved, or bushy plant is good. He also loves to hide in my neo zoe.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I like wandering jew, it's easy to grow and looks pretty good (especially in high lighting, for those purple lines0...


----------



## Vivexx (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks for the input I have some devils ivy that grows like crazy I have to trim it often I also have some Hoyas exotica it’s a twisted leaf vine it’s pretty cool looking I have some other little green thing I can’t remember what it called I just recently got a permanent top for my cage so I can start to build on it more and see what lives I have had a few die I raised up the ground level to keep it a bit dryer I hope it helps ill look into those plants you listed I have always liked the rabbits foot fern. I can’t wait to get this tank going it’s like 55 gals or something like that I have to add a fan and a humidifier but I might not even need one with how wet it is ill have to see how it goes!


----------



## Vivexx (Nov 28, 2007)

well i went to lowes and didnt find any heart fern i found some begonia croton and pilea... i hope they live lol my last begonia died


----------

